# baselayout2 + OpenRC VS. InitNG

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gerade ein paar Threads über schnelleres booten gelesen.

Ich habe das nicht ganz verstanden:

Was genau macht OpenRC + baselayout2

und was macht InitNG

Kann man das parallel einsetzen, oder übernimmt das alles OpenRC + baselayout2?

LG Roland

----------

## MaDDeePee

InitNG ist doch eh "discontinued", oder?

Hatte das mal drauf...sollte angeblich bootvorgang beschleunigen.

War aber nicht bemerkenswert schneller.

Ich würde sagen man kann nur eins davon wählen, nicht parallel.

----------

## ScytheMan

initng is imho er n replacement für systemvinit.

wenn du es bleeding edge magst, wär vllt. systemd interessant.

----------

